# About "Race to Sub-X" Threads (+ List of Active Threads)



## ProStar (Jan 15, 2020)

(Mods, please don't move this thread)


"Race to Sub-X" threads are unofficial competitions held on the forums. The point is for you set a goal to try to beat for a specific puzzle, and if you surpass your goal for three consecutive rounds(a new round is held every week, format is usually Ao12), you graduate from that specific goal. A post for the "Race to Sub-X on 3x3" thread might look something like this:



Spoiler: Example Competitor Post



Goal: Sub 20
Cube: Valk Elite
Method: CFOP
Comment: Good solves, made my goal!

Ao12: 19.34 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 18.56
2. 19.19
3. 20.19
4. 19.01
5. 19.43
6. (21.50)
7. 21.05
8. 18.33
9. 19.41
10. 18.80
11. (17.84)
12. 19.34



Below is a list of all the active "Race to Sub-X on Y" threads, so that you don't have to bookmark a bunch of pages or look for each individual race you participant in every week. After the name of the race, the person who is running it will be listed.


Race to Sub-X on 2x2 - @swburk
Race to Sub-X on 3x3 - @fun at the joy 
Race to Sub-X on 6x6 + 7x7 - @Ordway Persyn
Race to Sub-X on 3x3 OH - @CuberStache
Race to Sub-X on Megaminx - @CuberStache
Race to Sub-X on Pyraminx - @Rafaello
Race to Sub-X on Skewb - @Jupiter
Race to Sub-X on Square-1 - @rubik2005
Race to Sub-X on Clock - @Jupiter
Race to Sub-X on Mini Guildford - @Nmile7300
Race to Sub-X on 2-5 Relay - @Micah Morrison
Race to Sub-X on Speed FMC - @Cubing Forever
Race to Sub-X on 3x3 With Feet - @Cubing Forever

The following threads are currently inactive, although you can revive them if you want

Race to Sub-X on 4x4
Race to Sub-X on 5x5


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 15, 2020)

@cubeshepherd is not running clock; I am. (I will update it today, don’t worry all ye clock fans)


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> (Mods, please don't move this thread)
> 
> 
> "Race to Sub-X" threads are unofficial competitions held on the forums. The point is for you set a goal to try to beat for a specific puzzle, and if you surpass your goal for three consecutive rounds(a new round is held every week, format is usually Ao12), you graduate from that specific goal. A post for the "Race to Sub-X on 3x3" thread might look something like this:
> ...


Cubeshepherd has stepped down from most of these threads. I dont know who is running everything but here is what I know

Megaminx is run by @CuberStache (I think)
Square 1 is run by me (I know)
6-7 is run by @Ordway Persyn (I know)
4x4 is run by @fun at the joy (I know)


----------



## ProStar (May 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Cubeshepherd has stepped down from most of these threads. I dont know who is running everything but here is what I know
> 
> Megaminx is run by @CuberStache (I think)
> Square 1 is run by me (I know)
> ...



Thanks! I updated it


----------



## fun at the joy (May 16, 2020)

5x5 Race Thread is active, run by Ordway Persyn.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 16, 2020)

5x5 is active still


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Race to Sub-X on Clock


Im gonna take over Clock as it hasnt been updated since December.


ProStar said:


> Race to Sub-X on Skewb - @TomTheCuber101


I believe I've taken over Skewb. I'm not entirely sure yet.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

Can I start one for Mini Guildford?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 10, 2020)

YES! I would totally love that!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Can I start one for Mini Guildford?


Once I get a clonnkkk, then I can actually do it.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 10, 2020)

Just wondering, how many people would participate if I made a Race to Sub-X windmill cube thread?


----------



## ProStar (Aug 31, 2020)

Updated.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Updated.


Uh you forgot about my Mini Guildford thread.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Uh you forgot about my Mini Guildford thread.


...and 2-5 relay.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 31, 2020)

Also on most of the mentions it takes me to @cubeshepherd's profile...


----------



## ProStar (Sep 1, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Uh you forgot about my Mini Guildford thread.





BenChristman1 said:


> ...and 2-5 relay.





Owen Morrison said:


> Also on most of the mentions it takes me to @cubeshepherd's profile...



All fixed


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 20, 2020)

I uhh..... Started a speed FMC race thread.


----------



## ProStar (Oct 20, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> I uhh..... Started a speed FMC race thread.



Added.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 21, 2020)

@ProStar I think the Race to Sub-X on 4x4 is dead too


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Jan 8, 2021)

No active Race to Sub X 5x5 anymore


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 8, 2021)

@ProStar I have been running the SQ1 race for a few weeks.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 9, 2021)

All fixed!


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

DNF Cuber gave me permission to take over the Square-1 race!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 5, 2021)

I run 3x3 now @ProStar


----------



## Irotholoro (Feb 18, 2022)

It looks like this hasn't been updated in a while. A lot of these are dead. I would love to see an updated version if there are threads still going. I found an active 3x3 that isn't listed: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/race-to-sub-x-on-3x3-2022.86162/


----------



## White KB (Mar 3, 2022)

ProStar said:


> (Mods, please don't move this thread)
> 
> 
> "Race to Sub-X" threads are unofficial competitions held on the forums. The point is for you set a goal to try to beat for a specific puzzle, and if you surpass your goal for three consecutive rounds(a new round is held every week, format is usually Ao12), you graduate from that specific goal. A post for the "Race to Sub-X on 3x3" thread might look something like this:
> ...


The 3x3 thread you listed isn’t active, but I’ve been running the Race to Sub-X on 3x3 (2022) thread for the past 6 weeks. I’ll edit this post with the link, since it’s harder to post links on a smartphone:









Race to Sub-X on 3x3 (2022)


Nobody's made one of these in 2022, so I thought I would... Here's a Race to Sub-X Thread for 3x3! I hope to keep it updated every week, so have fun! The rules are simple: Every week, there's a new set of 12 scrambles posted. You announce what goal you have (e.g. sub-15), then do 12 solves in...




www.speedsolving.com


----------

